# Hacking buddies - Over Alderley area



## dancingkris (17 June 2014)

Just a shot in the dark really but wondering if there is anyone local to Nether or Over Alderley who would like a hacking partner? I am a bit bored of riding on my own and would like some company (and also someone to give me a tour of where is good to hack as we only know one route so far!). I have a well behaved TB gelding who gets on well with other horses. Thanks!


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

Me! Xx


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

I'm on Hocker Lane xx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Really?! Great! Whereabouts are you? I have the 2 TB'S and the miniature monster just near where the woods are. Would be great to meet up if you fancy it - I get so bored riding on my own!


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

Awwwww yes, I've seen them! How bonkers is this heehee? I'm way up at the very very top, on the road part. I've just been out this morning, on my own. I used to keep my horse at this farm when I was a teenager and now have Bally on loan at the very same yard...it's all a blast from the past going out along the lanes. We used to jump over the gates and get onto the Edge in 'the olden days' it was probably our fault they closed it all off whoops, heehee! I do believe you can buy a pass to ride in there now though...xx
Anyhow, how do we make contact on here? I was searching for bridlepaths and a link came up for your original post. Xx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Hi - Aw you literally are just up the road! I will send you a private message with my number - hopefully we can get out and about soon!! X


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Aaaarrrrgggghhhh I can't send you a message as it says you can't receive them??


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

Oh, I wonder why? Maybe I need to change my settings...like I mentioned, I was searching on Google regarding bridlepaths and your post showed up, I had to register on here to reply to you So my profile(?) is brand new. Xx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

I think maybe you will need to change your settings as it said that you had chosen not to be able to receive private messages. Or maybe you can message me if it will let you and send me your number x


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

Where do I do that? Ha!!!
I'm rubbish at things like this...I can cope with Face(ache)book and I used to do instagram...but this is like proper tinternet stuff, heehee. Xx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Oh gawd you're asking the wrong person here!! I am useless but I'll have a scout round to see how you change it! I'm on my phone so it might take a while....!


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

I think I've done it. Maybe try messaging me again...meanwhile, I'll try and work out how to message you. 
Blooming heck!!! I feel like my mother hahaha!!!! Xx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

No it still won't let me send :-( I think you need to go into settings then general settings and there's a box that says receive private messages so make sure that's ticked! Go on me little miss techy nerd!


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

I'm rubbish!! Ha!!!
I've changed something in that message settings bit and can't see where else I would need to change something.
Is it because I'm new? Are new members allowed to message?


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

I think so....anyway I have sent you a visitor message whatever the hell that is so hopefully you can see that! X


----------



## dollymix (15 March 2015)

I'm probably going to be moving to your way in the next month or so - no hacking where I am in Prestbury. I will join the hacking group


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Ooh yes please do - the more the merrier and we have lovely hacking areas!


----------



## dollymix (15 March 2015)

its tempted me over from Bollington - will mean more driving but tbh I think it is worth it for decent hacking! Do you have access to hacking off the road?


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

There's a good range - we have bridlepaths although one of them is also a private road so does have cars on it (though not many), very quiet country lanes and woods etc. Lots of variety and I'm still discovering new places!


----------



## dollymix (15 March 2015)

sounds lovely - can't wait - even if it does mean more driving every day! I am new to area, having moved from Lancashire a month ago, The yard I am on is lovely, really nice people but the hacking is only around a (posh) housing estate so not very inspiring!

Someone else mentioned that you can buy a permit to hack on a local National Trust property. Will look into that!


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

That could be to hack around The Edge which again is very close - it's national trust. I am going to do some research into that - to be honest I still don't know all the routes as, with having a small baby I don't get time to ride and explore as much as I'd like too. Hoping all that will change now that summer is nearly on its way - I can't wait for the lighter nights!


----------



## dollymix (15 March 2015)

me too! everything seems easier and much nicer with horses when there is more daylight that dark!


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

There is a path at the end of the lane which leads through the old parkland of Birtles Hall but it has gates and my horse thinks gates bite heehee!!
The Edge allows riders who have bought a pass and have third party insurance. Beautiful lanes to hack along with posh farms and homes to nosey at (that's what I do, ha!!) and the drag hunt meets a couple of times a season from a local pub. Xxx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

We had the hunt come through the fields at the back of me a few days ago - my old boy is still staring longingly into the distance wondering when they're coming back. Did you get my message Clairebeau? I hope you could see it! X


----------



## dollymix (15 March 2015)

Can you hack on Birtles Hall parkland? Sounds nice!


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

I'm not sure - I've not explored down there yet but your right it sounds great. It would be awesome if you could....the hall itself is amazing (if it's the house I'm thinking of?) and I know there is a bridlepath around there somewhere....


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

It's only a path/lane through the fields, it's not that fabulous, you maybe able to work it out using goodie earth. Xx
Yep I replied to you message...I think ha!!! Geesh this girl(me!) is RUBBISH!! Xxxx


----------



## dancingkris (15 March 2015)

Nah the girl done well! I have just replied! X


----------



## clairebeau (15 March 2015)

I'm not sure if I have done it right but I attempted to put some photos on my profile. It's the lane between my farm and Dancingkris' farm. Dollymix it's lovely and peaceful in Over Alderley, lots of little yards and folk ride past calling out hellos as they pass...I love it. I'm only recently back into riding again after a loooooooong time away from it and I happen to be right back on my old stomping ground.  I used to hack to Prestbury when they used to have shows and cross country events etc and even though it's a long hack it's possible to hack to macc show over in Kerridge. Xx


----------



## dollymix (16 March 2015)

Thanks Clairebeau

Can't see any photos sadly. Can you post them on photobucket and put the link on?

I did think I might be able to hack to Macc Show from where I am in Prestbury...the route is quite straight forward, but its the day-to-day hacking I miss. I have moved from rural Lancashire and although we had limited bridleways, the roadwork was on pretty country lanes.

The yard I am on currently is is a lovely place, friendly people and good facilities, but I am not being inspired by hacking round and round a house estate (even if it is a very posh one  ) 

Ideally, the yard where the Macc Show is held would have room for us.... It's only 5 mins drive from home etc and the hacking is supposed to be very good. But it is full with a waiting list. 

Nether Alderly is probably about 20-25 mins I am reckoning so although its a longer drive, I am hoping that the hacking will be worth it! I would definitely buy a permit to the Edge if it is worth it!


----------



## clairebeau (17 March 2015)




----------



## clairebeau (17 March 2015)

http://s520.photobucket.com/user/clairebeau/media-full/Mobile Uploads/2015-02-14_16.53.10.jpg.html


----------



## clairebeau (17 March 2015)

Pfft!!! 
That is meant to be a picture... Have you ever met anyone so rubbish?! Hahahaaaa! Xxx


----------



## Micky (17 March 2015)

The hack through the edge is barely worth it, you go in one end and hack back the same way, beware of the loose dogs up there too. We went up there for a nosey (no one stopped us), it was ok but very steep! Dancingkris, still waiting for my lad to become completely sound again, got bit footsore again...sigh...! Not been ignoring you, just waiting for sound nag! You cant hack around birtles ( ?) as far as I know not in the fields anyway. The sands on the edge are fun but horribly muddy at this time of year.


----------



## dancingkris (17 March 2015)

Micky - oh no! Was going to drop you a text funnily enough to see how things are as I've not seen you out and about. Hope he's better soon - it's so frustrating xx


----------



## dollymix (17 March 2015)

clairebeau said:



			Pfft!!! 
That is meant to be a picture... Have you ever met anyone so rubbish?! Hahahaaaa! Xxx
		
Click to expand...

I can see him! Isn't he lovely! Very handsome &#128522;


----------



## Micky (17 March 2015)

Very very frustrating!!! Farrier out again tomorrow, def lame on nearside front now, only shod thursday so hopefully sort it out tomorrow, sigh....no pulse, no heat, full of it so not laminitic...please will something go right from now on!!! Will throw you a text when hes back on form x


----------



## dollymix (17 March 2015)

So being brutally honest please.... Is it worth moving from Prestbury to Nether Alderly if main motivation is better hacking? Don't want to move further from home and be no better off!!


----------



## dancingkris (17 March 2015)

I think the hacking is great if you don't mind roadwork for a good part of the year. I went out today and it was lovely and we saw about 4 cars all the time we were out. In the summer there are the sand hills which look great - I haven't had chance to ride on them yet due to being pregnant and then last summer having a young baby to look after but the guy who rode my horse was always down there and got H fit enough to do cross country so there are places to canter etc. Have you found somewhere to move to round here? I took some pics today but haven't got a clue how to upload them!


----------



## dollymix (17 March 2015)

thanks Kris - I do like the look of it but was worried I was going to have a much longer commute (about double what I am doing now as I live in Bollington) for not much better hacking

I don't mind road hacking if it is quiet roads and pretty scenery. The houses in Prestbury are lovely to look at out hacking but I am bored already and only been there 5 weeks!  The sand hills sound fun! Where are they?

I have been to visit Finlow Hill (VP Polo) and they seem very nice. Not much turnout, but to be honest, as my mare is a welsh D she lives on fresh air so limited grazing actually suits her! lol


----------



## dancingkris (17 March 2015)

I used to be on Finlow! I loved the yard and the people who run it are really nice. The turnout was the only issue for me especially in winter as there was no way I could manage two TB's stood in everyday and a baby too. I found my own little place just over the fields from them where my boys live out all year round. I do miss the social side of being on a yard and at the time the other liveries there were a great bunch - I don't know many of them now sadly but as I say the owners were lovely. Sandhills are about 10 mins hack from finlow - down a very quiet and pretty lane and through some woods so a nice ride before you even get there!


----------



## clairebeau (17 March 2015)

http://s520.photobucket.com/user/cl...Uploads/2015-03-07_131226.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Here is a pic I took whilst out hacking last weekend. Do I need to upload each photo or does this take you to the album? Xx

I think wherever you are there is going to be an element of the 'same old' whilst going out hacking locally to our own yards, it's just about whatever you and your horse like. A friend keeps her horse at Dean Valley and CANT hack her horse out due to her hating any traffic, but has a great farm ride and facilities to use...I'd feel a little trapped if that was me as I'm loving exploring all my old routes with my new horse. 
We used to know local farmers would allow us on their land after harvesting, we would ride to the pub (now closed!) and they had a paddock attached and the landlord would let us let the horses off in there whilst we drank beer. 
So if I were you I would possibly find a yard you like and go off for a big walk investigating round and about to see if you would like it. Xx


----------



## dancingkris (17 March 2015)

Wow v impressed with your picture uploading skills. Now about this pub.....I think it needs reopening!!


----------



## dollymix (18 March 2015)

after much deliberation - I have decided to stay put for the time being. I think the hacking Over Alderley will tempt me over eventually but my OH is in the middle of changing jobs and I think I should be sensible and let the financial situation settle before I commit to driving further every day! lol 

I might see about boxing over some time though - I am liking the sound of the sandhills!


----------



## dancingkris (18 March 2015)

If you have transport for your horse then boxing over would be well worth it - it's only 10 mins drive from prestbury. Let us know when you are thinking of coming over and we can show you round!


----------



## dollymix (18 March 2015)

dancingkris said:



			If you have transport for your horse then boxing over would be well worth it - it's only 10 mins drive from prestbury. Let us know when you are thinking of coming over and we can show you round!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kris! I may still make the move over the the next few months, but being Mrs Sensible and think it would be wise to wait until my partner's job situation has settled down - just to be on the safe side!


----------



## clairebeau (18 March 2015)

HACK over 
I used to hack to Prestbury shows at Gollings' from here. Take a picnic, heehee, I would go off for hours years ago...Just need Bally to be fitter and some shoes on and we will go off all over the shop!
Hey, the hunt leaves from The Cock on Saturday...oh I do WISH she was fit. Xxx


----------



## dollymix (18 March 2015)

clairebeau said:



			HACK over 
I used to hack to Prestbury shows at Gollings' from here. Take a picnic, heehee, I would go off for hours years ago...Just need Bally to be fitter and some shoes on and we will go off all over the shop!
Hey, the hunt leaves from The Cock on Saturday...oh I do WISH she was fit. Xxx
		
Click to expand...

haha maybe I should! Used my lunch break at work to research hacking routes on mapmyrun! Found one 8 mile route, and one 10.5 mile route up into Bollington and over White Nancy. Better get the ponio fit


----------



## Camel (19 March 2015)

Hey ladies .... a bottle of rescue remedy and a pinch of good luck and I'm coming with you


----------



## dancingkris (19 March 2015)

Will homemade damson gin do instead? It's like rocket fuel!


----------



## clairebeau (19 March 2015)

Ha!!! Love it.


----------



## Camel (20 March 2015)

If it gives me my confidence back, I'll drink ANYTHING! lol


----------



## clairebeau (21 March 2015)

We can do it Camel! If it helps I'll do it first for you.  Xx x


----------



## dollymix (14 May 2015)

Just an update but been to look at a yard on Wrigley Lane tonight..., is that near hacking buddies? 

Not sure yet... They have no school. Plus I have another yard to look at on Saturday. But that ones nearer poynton


----------

